# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  С новым годом

## Александр II

ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!

Счастья, любви и удачи в новом году!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

-----------
Александр.

----------


## xerf

Поздравляю всех форумчан!

----------


## Александр II

http://post.kards.ru/compose/show/1762413/index.htm

http://post.kards.ru/compose/show/1762320/index.htm


С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!! С НОВЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ!!!!!!!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## fulcrum

Присоединяюсь к общим поздравлениям!!! Всех с наступающим!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

С огромным удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!
 Всем здоровья, счастья, удачи, работы, денег, радости!!!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Свершений, успехов и на все - много здоровья, уважаемые коллеги!!!
Больше моделей, хороших и разных!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Всех с Новым годом!
Счастья, удачи, здоровья!
И пусть сбудутся если не все, то хотя бы самые главные мечты ))

----------


## Jean-Philippe

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## EQUIP

C Новым Годом!
Счастья, здоровья, удачи во всем!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Пусть будет просторной уютная норка, 
чтоб сало в ней было, шампань и икорка! 
Росли горы сыра, и больше, и выше! 
Спокойствия, мира, добра, 
С Годом МЫШИ!!!!

----------


## Юрий

С наступающим Рождеством Христовым! Счастья Вам и Вашим семьям, Мира, Добра! Неба, только голубого!  :Smile:

----------

